# Anyone shooting the Wiawis CX7 Riser?



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Still a very new riser. W&W has been dragging its feet shipping the 2019 stuff out to people too. I have some friends who just recently received their TFT-G risers so could be a while until reviews start coming out.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

rjbishop said:


> Still a very new riser. W&W has been dragging its feet shipping the 2019 stuff out to people too. I have some friends who just recently received their TFT-G risers so could be a while until reviews start coming out.


Thank you


----------



## mkmk (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone has any updates..


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

https://www.bow-international.com/reviews/wiawis-cx7-riser-review/


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rael84 said:


> https://www.bow-international.com/reviews/wiawis-cx7-riser-review/


I have one, this review is an accurate one. Personally, I agree with everything it said but one issue I have is the limb pocket design, I really don't like it. Just a personal preference. This riser's weight helps me get past a mass weight issue I have & it's very smooth to shoot. I'm probably going to make this a barebow for 3D. I shoot 3D outdoors most of the winter, a light carbon ILF bow would be more to my liking for shooting outdoors in the winter months. Nice bow but might not be to everyone's liking for an Olympic riser. 
Nick


----------



## skipro (Sep 11, 2015)

Nick728,
What do you not like about the limb pockets?
Why do you not like it for recurve?


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Can't answere for the CX7 as I only own a TFT. Limb pockets are the same according to the review though so I'll comment on that. 

Unlike most ILF risers the limb pockets, the dove tail pocket is not open to the end. It is closed so you have to threat the dove tail into a whole. Personally I love this as it gives me the feeling that my bow won't fall down even if I hold it unstrung on the upper limb. You can find a picture of the TFT limb pockets on page 16 of the 2019 W&W catalog (can't post a link to a picture as my post count is too low)


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

skipro said:


> Nick728,
> What do you not like about the limb pockets?
> Why do you not like it for recurve?


The limb bolt adjustment isn’t easily defined. I had a problem mounting certain limbs, don’t recall which ones. It’s more of a preference thing than a dislike. As I said, some recurve shooters might not like it. It’s light, has no feedback and carbon isn’t everyone favorite. Personally, I’m not shooting long enough or well enough to like or dislike it. It’s a new feel for me that is still in its trail stage. Health issues are reminding me I’ll never be shooting Olympic competition rounds. Fall and winter I shoot outdoors 3D and inside 20 yard spots. I like my Uukha limbs on the CX7 and my Tradtech limbs. They are better suited for 3D than indoor spots. No big decision since I have other risers with high quality limbs for spots and other risers for trad 3D. I do like the CX7 I’m just not sure how much. I like to experiment. My arthritic wrist enjoys the dead in hand feeling and more so with the very smooth Uukha limbs. Arguably this setup isn’t as consistent as other setups I have. Archery for me is relaxing and fun, I’m not a coach nor an expert. For me it’s about preferences and having fun. Admittedly I like and enjoy trying different setups, not everyone does. I’m a romantic, I’m looking for that one special bow that very likely doesn’t exist. A bow is just a bow that all.
Nick


----------



## skipro (Sep 11, 2015)

Curious, what characteristics are you seeking between indoor spots and outdoor 3D?


----------



## pitchfire (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm curious as well. Looking at this same bow.


----------



## NebraskaArcher (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm curious on how well carbon risers hold up to abuse compared to aluminum over the long term. Will heat / cold, rain or even a bad fall cause a crack or damage.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

I would like to heard how the W&W CX7 compares against the WNS FC-100; I like the design of both, and the finish in matte dark grey/black, but the CX7 lines seems more rounded, and the price of both in my country is close enough to make me think. I'm also guessing about the FC-100 limbs, the CX7 ones (which are made of carbon with a foam core) or the Uukha Tuulai/Saiga limbs (which are fiber glass with a carbon core).


----------

